# toned figure class in Nov??



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the details of the new show in november featuring a toned figure class after the success of NABBA?

I received a phone call about it in July and the lady was going to be sending the info but never received it and didnt catch who was running it!

She also mentioned the class was going to be sponsored by a company to promote the new class in the UK if that helps!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Not heard anything babe sory, but if i do i will let you know


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've not heard of this event, do you know which federation it is? The Mr Hercules and Miss Aphrodite is around that time and could well have a toned figure type class in it as its a WABBA show and WABBA have a lot of womens classes.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

if its the same one i spoke to val about it has prize money?? or at least the last conversation we had they were trying to get prize money for the girls,,,

good luck to you all for those that enter it.

huggles

wee andi


----------



## kirstenc (Apr 3, 2006)

I think it may be the nabba show on the 25th nov but not sure. also still trying to decide whether to do it or not mmmmmmm can i give up my chocolate that is the question!!


----------

